# London Edinburgh London 2022



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2020)

I think it was inevitable really and probably the right call.


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

Not surprising, although I would hope they're able to run it in 2022. 

With the next PBP planned for 2023 it means no 'gap year' between major events.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Oct 2020)

Hey ho! I'll be a year older.


----------



## matticus (27 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Not surprising, although I would hope they're able to run it in 2022.
> 
> With the next PBP planned for 2023 it means no 'gap year' between major events.


Gap years are for lightweights.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Oct 2020)

You're quite light aren't you, Matt? So every year's a 'gap year'


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

That's a positive for me. Might have a shot at training up for it and get picked on the ballot. 21 months of training. But it's most likely just a pipe dream.


----------



## matticus (19 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> That's a positive for me. Might have a shot at training up for it and get picked on the ballot. 21 months of training. But it's most likely just a pipe dream.


Not a bad idea. The training can only do you good (whatever level you reach), and
if you get ready, but don't get in, there are plenty of other cycling challenges out there!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2020)

Damn, I was so looking forward to it....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Not surprising, although I would hope they're able to run it in 2022.
> 
> With the next PBP planned for 2023 it means no 'gap year' between major events.



You have gap years? 2020 is the first year since 2012 where I haven’t done a 1,000km plus event.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> That's a positive for me. Might have a shot at training up for it and get picked on the ballot. 21 months of training. But it's most likely just a pipe dream.



These big events start as pipe dreams for most of us. I entered LEL 2013 with no idea if I’d be able to do it. We all need dreams even if they seem impossible, it shouldn’t put you off.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You have gap years? 2020 is the first year since 2012 where I haven’t done a 1,000km plus event.



For domestic reasons, yes. It's about fitting my son's racing in with a holiday and LEL/PBP. It didn't work in 2019 when I had to give up my PBP place since it clashed with my son's Irish national races. He'd given up a place in Assen to allow me to do LEL in 2017.


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> These big events start as pipe dreams for most of us. I entered LEL 2013 with no idea if I’d be able to do it. We all need dreams even if they seem impossible, it shouldn’t put you off.


If you can help me get started with some sort of structured step by step plan how to train for the LEL, please go ahead.. Thanks


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> If you can help me get started with some sort of structured step by step plan how to train for the LEL, please go ahead.. Thanks



A rough schedule of my riding up to LEL 13

Sept 12

Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
A 2.5 hour Wed evening ride with local CTC group.
Sat - A 2-3 hour bike ride.

Oct 12

Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
A 2.5 hour Wed evening ride with local CTC group.
Sat - A 2-3 hour bike ride.
A 100km audax end of month

Nov

Same as Sept

Dec

Same as Sept

Jan 

Same as Sept

Feb

Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
A 2.5 hour Wed evening ride with local CTC group.
Sat - A 2-3 hour bike ride.
A 100km audax end of month

March

Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
A 2.5 hour Wed evening ride with local CTC group.
Sat - A 3-5 hour bike ride.
A 200km audax end of month

April

Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
A 2.5 hour Wed evening ride with local CTC group.
Sat - A 3-5 hour bike ride.
Sun - A 2 hour bike ride
A 300km audax end of month

May

Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
A 2.5 hour Wed evening ride with local CTC group.
Sat - A 100km bike ride.
Sun - A 2 hour bike ride
A 400km audax middle of month

June

A 600km audax beginning of month
Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
A 2.5 hour Wed evening ride with local CTC group.
Sat - A 100km bike ride.
Sun - A 2 hour bike ride

July

Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
Dunwich Dynamo beginning of month, about 180km and all overnight
Two week holiday in Alps
No more long rides and went for walks instead.

August 13

LEL beginning of month
Twice daily commute of 18km, 5 days a week
200km audax end of month.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2020)

@oreo_muncher So the first step of the structure is regular riding throughout the year. The regular rides don’t need to be long, just regular. Try and have at least one day off to start. Regular rides that see you riding at night, are also a great start for working out lighting and clothing etc. This way you’ll build a strong base on which to build the rest of your fitness.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2020)

My commutes were 40-45 mins which you’ll work out is 24-27km/h. Faster than my audax pacing. But they are not long rides, and there was a hot shower at the end, so I could afford to push a higher pace. Commutes or regular short rides on a route you do regularly are a great way to test and improve your fitness.


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My commutes were 40-45 mins which you’ll work out is 24-27km/h. Faster than my audax pacing. But they are not long rides, and there was a hot shower at the end, so I could afford to push a higher pace. Commutes or regular short rides on a route you do regularly are a great way to test and improve your fitness.


I don't know why but I'm stuck at this 20km/h margin, I just can't get faster😞 I need to find a short route to do. Commute to uni is 20 minutes but now everything is online except the odd lab every other month. I still don't know how i would do a 200km audax, 173km is my record and that was painful, I thought I was going to have a breakdown past the 110km mark- but to note-I did it unprepared-a big jump from 108km to 173km and a route the was way more hilly. Since then did the 125km in the Chilterns. But now think it's too cold to be doing 100km rides.


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> A rough schedule of my riding up to LEL 13
> 
> Sept 12
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed breakdown much appreciated. I'll do it at a slower pace than you since I don't want to peak too early.


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

@YukonBoy was going from 400km to ~1500km (LEL) not a big step up? The LEL is nearly 4 times that distance!


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Not a bad idea. The training can only do you good (whatever level you reach), and
> if you get ready, but don't get in, there are plenty of other cycling challenges out there!


Which other cycling challenges come to mind for you?


----------



## matticus (19 Nov 2020)

Think of it like this: if you can ride 100 miles in a day - would 5 days of 70 miles in a row be a big step?


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Think of it like this: if you can ride 100 miles in a day - would 5 days of 70 miles in a row be a big step?


I thought it was 1500km in 5 days, isn't that 300km per day?


----------



## matticus (19 Nov 2020)

It was an analogy!  You probably haven't ridden 300km in a day, but have ridden 100 miles, yes?

My point being, it's kinda like 5 manageable days, one after the other. That's a lot easier than riding 4 (or 5) times your longest ride, non-stop back-to-back.


----------



## GetFatty (19 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> It was an analogy!  You probably haven't ridden 300km in a day, but have ridden 100 miles, yes?
> 
> My point being, it's kinda like 5 manageable days, one after the other. That's a lot easier than riding 4 (or 5) times your longest ride, non-stop back-to-back.


I don’t want to put anyone off LEL as it’s a fantastic experience but you are going to do a 200 mile day. Yes it can be done. If you’ve ridden 50 miles you can ride 100, if you’ve ridden 100 you can do 200 but don’t underestimate the mental toll of 4 - 5 long days in the saddle.

The postponement gives me an extra year to prepare but I’ll also be a year older 😔


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Nov 2020)

I'll suggest this again to @oreo_muncher - resolve to take up one of the CycleChat monthly challenges: I suggest 100km to start with, and 'warm up with one in December, ready for the challenge's calendar year start. The other activity that I suspect she has little practice in is riding any distance at night away from street lights. Were one in Edinburgh - with lights sorted out, take the opportunity to do that towards the Forth or out towards the Moorfoot Hills on a pleasant evening. The 2022 LEL southbound will sure go the latter way to get to Innerleithen (from Dunfermline).
This, maybe: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34689194?beta=false


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> @YukonBoy was going from 400km to ~1500km (LEL) not a big step up? The LEL is nearly 4 times that distance!



You missed the 600km and it was 1400km in 2013. Mentally it’s a big step. If it’s your first big event. But physically not so much. You need physical resilience to keep pedalling day after day. Mentally you have to forget the overall distance and just deal with getting to next control, eating, sleeping when necessary etc. During LEL you need to be able to manage 300km every 24 hours. On a 400 you typically cover it in 24 hours or not much more. So those 100km less means you can get some sleep each night if you pace doesn’t drop off much.

For me on big events like LEL I find I don’t deteriorate day to day as long as I’m getting 3-4 hours sleep each night. So that’s my general aim each day build up enough of a buffer to get at least that much sleep and not be out of time.


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> It was an analogy!  You probably haven't ridden 300km in a day, but have ridden 100 miles, yes?
> 
> My point being, it's kinda like 5 manageable days, one after the other. That's a lot easier than riding 4 (or 5) times your longest ride, non-stop back-to-back.


Yes I have. It was hard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2020)

In short

Build time on the saddle day on day, week on week, month on month.
Every week include some hard efforts such as going up hills and getting close to your max HR by the top.
Build up to including longer rides of 4-5 hours every week. Do these at an easier pace.
Ride in poor weather
Ride at night away from streetlights
Get comfortable navigating unfamiliar routes.
Once you get within 9-11 months of LEL start including 200km rides (sooner if you feel ready earlier in 2021) and look to do a series of 200,300,400,600km rides in the 6 months before LEL.

Eat enough protein and carbs and get enough sleep to support it all. If you find yourself getting continuously tired or injuries recurring then take a break from the riding.

Be patient with your progression. Endurance and speed and resilience takes time to develop. But there’s plenty of time to get ready for LEL in 2022 if you get started soon enough.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Dec 2021)

Had an email tonight. Am beyond excited to be a volunteer for the third time.


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Dec 2021)

@ianrauk I wonder if you might consider retitling this thread, perhaps to "LEL postponed to 2022"? @mmmmartin 's post popped up and I firt read it as "LEL cancelled" (again).
Having volunteered for 2 days before and one day after riding (setting up start esp bike park Friday and dishing out kit for hours Saturday etc etc, riding, then taking down finish and clearing out everything) I empathise with Martin's excitement (well maybe not 'beyond excited'  ). With new hip (hopefully) will likely do so again (and as a known quantity to Danial).


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> @ianrauk I wonder if you might consider retitling this thread, perhaps to "LEL postponed to 2022"? @mmmmartin 's post popped up and I firt read it as "LEL cancelled" (again).
> Having volunteered for 2 days before and one day after riding (setting up start esp bike park Friday and dishing out kit for hours Saturday etc etc, riding, then taking down finish and clearing out everything) I empathise with Martin's excitement (well maybe not 'beyond excited'  ). With new hip (hopefully) will likely do so again (and as a known quantity to Danial).


Yup, good idea. Done. I've also volunteered at the start venue.


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jan 2022)

There's no fool like an old fool, as the saying goes. 

For better or worse I'm in. I've a lot of work to do.......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Nebulous said:


> There's no fool like an old fool, as the saying goes.
> 
> For better or worse I'm in. I've a lot of work to do.......



Great stuff. I’ll get my entry done at some point in next couple of weeks.


----------



## PMarkey (7 Jan 2022)

I'm in, Not been on a bike or trike since my crash last June so I'll need to work on my fitness  and I figure that doing it on the trike should make life interesting


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

PMarkey said:


> I'm in, Not been on a bike or trike since my crash last June so I'll need to work on my fitness  and I figure that doing it on the trike should make life interesting



At least you’ve got your priorities for LEL. Work on your fitness to the required level and everything else falls into place. Doesn’t get much simpler. I’ll be on my recumbent, so defo on your trike


----------



## Goldenretriever (8 Jan 2022)

PMarkey, that's interesting. I to haven't ridden much the last two years, due to personal circumstances and not my own health though. I joined Audax Uk wanting to have a go but have been unable to, but as I joined for a longer period I have a "place" apparently. What I don't want to do is register and take someones place who is probably more deserving. Also never done multi day rides, although in 2019 I was doing a century or more every week or two, fittest I've ever been. Not totally unfit atm as I'm running frequently. Also as I'm 65 in the summer I think it's now or never. Be very interested to hear whether you hardened Audaxers think it's feasible for me to try.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2022)

Whilst I have the opportunity of a place through Audax UK, and rode it in 2017, I'm not going to take part. I'm nowhere near as fit as I was, despite track racing. Having done it in 99 hours I can't see me going any faster this time.

Instead I'm focusing on PBP in 2023 and doing the pre-qualifiers for that, with the aim of doing PBP as a Randonneur rather than a 68-hour Vedette in 2015.

@Goldenretriever - as long as you build up the distance and get used to this type of event it's then all mental plus self/bike care. Certainly possible and for PBP in 2015 I'd not ridden more than 200k until that year.


----------



## Goldenretriever (8 Jan 2022)

Thanks for the reply @DCLane, at least I haven't been totally ridiculed. I have ridden slighty further than 200k in one ride, I would certainly expect pain and also using the full time limit. I'll decide in the next couple of days, would like to use it as an opportunity to raise some money for two cancer charities. This would also give me a huge incentive to complete the ride.


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Goldenretriever - as long as you build up the distance and get used to this type of event it's then all mental plus self/bike care.


@Goldenretriever I'd echo David. If you need a goal (he has PBP and a 1000 for next year (guessing)) then enter and don't concern yourself about 'taking someone else's place'. If come end March you decide against: cancel. The race organisers (I volunteered at start and finish in 2017 and rode in between so know the lead element) are on the ball and they'll pull another in to take that slot. Saw David as he left Louth after dusk to ride through the night and avoid the half gale in the morning across the fens. (I slept for 7 hours and left Louth at dawn.)
At 65 (you youth you!) it may or may not be now or never: depends what life throws at you. But if you don't enter in next 12 days, you won't be riding LEL 2022. Compared to PBP (2019 for me) they are just 'different'. LEL: food whenever you want, bed same. I bought a couple of bananas in Pocklington (shop) and an ice cream and some chocolate in Alston (garage, going north): that was my total expenditure for a week of fun. Put on weight. Averaged 6 hours sleep a night (and did the same at PBP).
On multi-day rides, I'd recommend working up to that to get your systems sorted. And get in some distance at night. I rode 4 hours into the first night and then averaged 2 hours on Mon/Tue and Wed evenings.)
I've attached a timings xl sheet to whet your appetite: NB 4% longer this year and some controls different.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2022)

Unlike @Ajax Bay I got 5 hours' sleep in total at LEL, less at PBP. But ... I rode through every night, napping a couple of times. I like night-riding and south/west-bound it's easier as wind is lower.

The difference was I finished in 99 and 68 hours respectively, stopped briefly at controls (2-15 mins only), bought snacks and just kept pedalling.

However, I want to ride PBP as a Randonneur because I didn't actually see much of what was going on; villages came out to applaud the Vedettes as we came by, partied with the Randonneurs and were asleep when the Vedettes came back through.

@Ajax Bay 's spreadsheet above was invaluable on both for helping to work out what I could, and couldn't, achieve. In my case I was injured at LEL, with a partially-functioning right leg at the time (split IT band, torn tendons and minor internal bleed from a previous crash), and didn't know if it'd mean a dnf - hence the non-stop approach because when the leg stopped working that was ride over. It's now been mostly fixed so not as much of an issue.

Every rider is different, but being able to partly ride through the night makes the difference between being comfortably or just inside the time limit. Doing a 400k, or preferably a 600k or both, beforehand will help you work out how to manage this. Also, the equipment that may be fine at 200k may hurt at 300, be agonising at 400k and cause a dnf at 600; i.e. I use an MTB saddle on my audax bike which is totally different to my others just for comfort, the bike's set up for distance rather than speed, etc.


----------



## PMarkey (8 Jan 2022)

I would say go for it @Goldenretriever and just follow the advice posted by @DCLane and @Ajax Bay, possibly attempt a Super randonneur , get comfortable on the bike and develop good time management skills as less faffing equals more sleep on multi day rides in my experience. 

Paul


----------



## Goldenretriever (11 Jan 2022)

Thanks for all the positive replies, I'm going to make a decision by the end of this week. Had my first rde yesterday for quite awhile, 38 miles and quite slow, but I did run seven miles on Sunday!


----------



## Saltire (12 Jan 2022)

I have put my name down to the LEL in August and everyone just laughs when i tell them. Well hopefully i finish it and prove them wrong. I have a question for people who have completed the LEL.........do you have a list of what clothes/gear/electrics to take? Do we need towels? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2022)

Saltire said:


> do you have a list of what clothes/gear/electrics to take? Do we need towels?


Assume there'll be drop bags (x2: you choose control locations) so this is not really an 'on the bike' issue.
Normal gears will be fine. A 'fixed' person can suggest a gear length if you go for just one.
Have to say if you're asking this, you need to enter a 400 and a 600 sharpish (but I share a datasheet).
Need a bit of mental reshaping. You should banish language like: "hopefully i finish" and you're riding/proving this for yourself: noone else really gaf.
Towels were provided last time, but be in the first 1000.


----------



## Nebulous (15 Jan 2022)

Saltire said:


> I have put my name down to the LEL in August and everyone just laughs when i tell them. Well hopefully i finish it and prove them wrong. I have a question for people who have completed the LEL.........do you have a list of what clothes/gear/electrics to take? Do we need towels?
> Thanks in advance.



Well done - first step accomplished. Have you looked at the LEL facebook page? Lots of questions there about kit. You need to hone and adjust your kit between now and then. Do some events, including some riding overnight. Find out what works for you foodwise and kitwise. Cycle in some inclement weather. 

A lot of my training in the winter is on the turbo. Getting outside with the cold wet and wind can be a shock, but you need to be ready for it. 

I didn't finish by the way. Fell off overnight between Innerleithen and Eskdalemuir and broke my ribs on my handlebars with about 10 hours in reserve. 

I started it convinced I could do it - with no idea of my own boundaries. After recovery I entered and completed PBP, but had many anxious moments worrying about another DNF. Where on LEL I was running on a rush of adrenaline and excitement on PBP I was running on fear of failure. 

Relish the beginner bit, before your boundaries begin to hem you in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2022)

Saltire said:


> I have put my name down to the LEL in August and everyone just laughs when i tell them. Well hopefully i finish it and prove them wrong. I have a question for people who have completed the LEL.........do you have a list of what clothes/gear/electrics to take? Do we need towels?
> Thanks in advance.



The same clothes as you take on the 400km or 600km audaxes you ride, with changes of cycling kit in your bag drops. Have two changes of clothes in each bag drop and have your bag drops at controls you pass both north and southbound. Put a plastic bag in each bag drop for the used items. Spare tubes in bag drops if you don’t use tubeless.

Electrics vary. I had a phone, switched off, two 3000Mah battery packs and two GPS in 2013. I didn’t need any additional charging. This time round my GPS runs off AA. I’ll have 6 AA rechargeable batteries which will cover the GPS for the full route. Again for phone I’ll have it switched off. I run a dynamo so don’t need to worry about charging lights etc.


----------



## Goldenretriever (21 Jan 2022)

Well, after much thought I've gone and registered. I haven't a clue at present whether I'll be fit enough or not, the good news is I'm actually riding again. Still running as well though, I won't ride under 4 degrees as I've fallen off before. I'll only be at the start if I feel I have a very good chance of finishing, will have a good idea how my fitness is before the end of March. More worried about finding my way than the actual ride, I'm not great with tech.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Jan 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Assume there'll be drop bags (x2: you choose control locations) so this is not really an 'on the bike' issue.
> Normal gears will be fine. A 'fixed' person can suggest a gear length if you go for just one.
> Have to say if you're asking this, you need to enter a 400 and a 600 sharpish (but I share a datasheet).
> Need a bit of mental reshaping. You should banish language like: "hopefully i finish" and you're riding/proving this for yourself: noone else really gaf.
> Towels were provided last time, but be in the first 1000.


In the attachment : toe _thingies_ ?????


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Jan 2022)

lazybloke said:


> toe _thingies_ ?


Castelli-toe-thingy-2-toe-cover
Please do not under capitalise: 'Toe Thingies' 54g the pair.
I see they're a bargain at present (£16). NB The only Castelli item I possess.


----------



## Tribansman (22 Jan 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Castelli-toe-thingy-2-toe-cover
> Please do not under capitalise: 'Toe Thingies' 54g the pair.
> I see they're a bargain at present (£16). NB The only Castelli item I possess.


Ive got those too and they're great

But toe covers...in _August_?!


----------



## matticus (22 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Ive got those too and they're great
> 
> But toe covers...in _August_?!


If you want to ride LEL without any such thing, go ahead. You probably won't be the only one.
But it wouldn't be my choice, and I've done numerous 4+ day rides in European "summer".


----------



## PMarkey (22 Jan 2022)

I will have full finger gloves, arm and leg warmers and a down gilet in the saddle bag along with light weight shoe covers, I have come close to abandoning on a couple of multi day rides before now, you would be surprised how cold it can feel in open countryside even in the middle of summer.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Ive got those too and they're great
> But toe covers...in _August_?!


I decided not to carry Toe Thingies on PBP. Forecast was OK. First overnight (1830 start; dawn after about 300km before the pull into Fougères) was benign, short sleeved and just the best overnight ride ever. Pre-dawn climb up over the Roc on night 2 was cold but my feet were working and stayed warm (dawn at the top). So no Toe Thingies was the right choice (on volume really: I carried a mat, a down gilet and a silk bag and slept in controls).
I can't remember whether I put the Toe thingies on LEL but I rode till after dark each day, slept and started between dawn and 6 each day. But you never know what the next 5 days will offer. Would probably put in my Louth/Hessle bag next time. Relevant I've had frost bite in some toes and nip in a few more.
When you get tired, you get cold more easily, just when you need to be strong.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jan 2022)

I used full shoe covers, which were in my kit carried from the start. The difference to others was I rode over-night all four nights and it was close to freezing going up the Devil's Beeftub in fog at 3am. It meant my feet were always warm and, because they were bright reflective neon, I tended to be visible as well.


----------



## Tribansman (22 Jan 2022)

Yeah good point about being colder when you're tired. Ive just traditionally had a pretty minimalist approach to kit and am probably lucky that my feet (or the rest of me really) don't tend to get that cold. Usually go year round in shorts and only reach for the toe covers when it's close to or below freezing.

Also don't usually cycle through the night on multiple day rides. 

Wonder whether age is a factor as I felt the cold even less when younger. Did the End to End when I was 21 in March in jeans, light fleece top and trainers. No gloves or toe covers or anything like that back then. Although was incredibly fortunate to only get a couple of mornings of rain and my route went all up the west side of England and Scotland!


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Jan 2022)

Get yourself into an Easter Arrow team!


----------



## matticus (22 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Yeah good point about being colder when you're tired. Ive just traditionally had a pretty minimalist approach to kit and am probably lucky that my feet (or the rest of me really) don't tend to get that cold. Usually go year round in shorts and only reach for the toe covers when it's close to or below freezing.
> 
> Also don't usually cycle through the night on multiple day rides.
> 
> Wonder whether age is a factor as I felt the cold even less when younger. Did the End to End when I was 21 in March in jeans, light fleece top and trainers. No gloves or toe covers or anything like that back then. Although was incredibly fortunate to only get a couple of mornings of rain and my route went all up the west side of England and Scotland!


Are you planning to ride LEL (or similar)? 
Is LEJOg your only multi-day experience?
IAMFI!


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> IAMFI!


I think you could restrained yourself from that approach, Matt. I did!


Tribansman said:


> don't usually cycle through the night on multiple day rides.


Kudos to anyone who does end-to-end in March, especially a young person.


----------



## Tribansman (22 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Are you planning to ride LEL (or similar)?
> Is LEJOg your only multi-day experience?
> IAMFI!


Didn't get a place for LEL, have applied for Trans Pyrenees so fingers crossed for that. Also done a couple of 1200km audaxes and a 5 day tour through the Highlands. The audaxes were in late spring, Scotland in October to avoid the worst of the midges!


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Jan 2022)

I thought everyone who has applied 'got' a place on LEL, at least that's what Danial implied.
Midges are well worth avoiding.


----------



## mjr (22 Jan 2022)

Goldenretriever said:


> I won't ride under 4 degrees as I've fallen off before.


Studded tyres cope with most slippy things and give you an extra workout!


----------



## Tribansman (22 Jan 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I think you could restrained yourself from that approach, Matt. I did!


Original comment was in slight devilment, and I know you're vastly experienced with multi day rides.
I do generally prefer a minimalist approach though, if only to stop myself faffing with and through loads of kit!


----------



## Tribansman (22 Jan 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I thought everyone who has applied 'got' a place on LEL, at least that's what Danial implied.
> Midges are well worth avoiding.


I didn't read the criteria properly - didn't meet the AUK membership requirements


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> I didn't read the criteria properly - didn't meet the AUK membership requirements



Everyone who entered the ballot got a place


----------



## PMarkey (23 Jan 2022)

mjr said:


> Studded tyres cope with most slippy things and give you an extra workout!


Trikes also


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2022)

mjr said:


> Studded tyres cope with most slippy things and give you an extra workout!



Yeah that’d work on LEL 😂


----------



## Tribansman (23 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Everyone who entered the ballot got a place


Shucks, just searched my emails and I was invited to reapply late dexember, went into my junk mail 😭


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yeah that’d work on LEL 😂


It was a suggestion for training. After training on studs, LEL would fly by!


----------



## matticus (23 Jan 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> I think you could restrained yourself from that approach, Matt. I did!


Whoosh.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Shucks, just searched my emails and I was invited to reapply late dexember, went into my junk mail


Nope: whatever the Dexember e-mail said it wasn't about any LEL 'ballot'. The entry window was 7-21 Jan for both Audax UK (and Ireland) members (as at Sep 2018) AND for others (going into ballot). In the event the total entered seems to have been about the ride's capacity. I suspect they'll have accepted +10% because the 'know' that that's about the number who drop out either with refund (before xx March) or subsequently. Given this I would not be surprised if there's another call for last minute entries some time around Easter. I'll see all who've entered at the start (Loughton) - please know your rider number!


----------



## lazybloke (23 Jan 2022)

I have to say it's fantastic to read the build-up to these events; training & other preparations, packing lists, hopes & fears, and of course the dotwatching and blog updates of the actual ride. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Tribansman (23 Jan 2022)

matticus said:


> Whoosh.


Is this your only experience of attempting humorous/pithy responses? IAMFI!


----------



## Nebulous (24 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Ive got those too and they're great
> 
> But toe covers...in _August_?!



The stretch from Edinburgh to Eskdalemuir was wet and cold and I wore overshoes. They contributed to me falling off, breaking my ribs, and my DNF. I threw them away in disgust, but I packed and used them.


----------



## matticus (24 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Is this your only experience of attempting humorous/pithy responses? IAMFI!


It just means "_Whoosh - that's gone right over my head!_" i.e. I didn't understand the comment, probably because it was too clever for me!

(I have plenty of experience of _attempting _... )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

LEL tyres have arrived, now to order the “endurance” valve caps.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Feb 2022)

You'll have worn them out by August, surely?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> You'll have worn them out by August, surely?



They won’t be fitted till early July. Just some good prices and availability at the moment. For now they’ll sit in a dark dry corner.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> They won’t be fitted till early July.


That's very laid back. Are they special race tyres?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> That's very laid back. Are they special race tyres?



Not that special, just mid range road tyres in terms of rolling. Certainly not Continental GP5000 level of rolling. I normally run touring tyres (lighter end of that) for my every day. I did some tests during one of the 2020 lockdowns and mid range road tyres compared to my touring tyres added between 1.5 to 2 km/h to my averages on a fairly flat bit of road I tested on over an hour. Which will add up to a lot over LEL timescales. For everyday I’m happy enough on touring tyres, which are faff free, and last a long time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Shucks, just searched my emails and I was invited to reapply late dexember, went into my junk mail 😭



Entries open again . Get in there whilst you can, and shrug off the shucks.

https://londonedinburghlondon.com/enter


----------



## Tribansman (18 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Entries open again . Get in there whilst you can, and shrug off the shucks.
> 
> https://londonedinburghlondon.com/enter


Thank you! Just entered. Now just need to confirm with Mrs T that it's a good investment in my health and fitness. Think she'll just about be ok with it!


----------



## matticus (19 Feb 2022)

Ming the Endurance Sport Influencer. He's Merciless you know.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Feb 2022)

He won't take that epithet lying down: 'Ming the Supine'.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

I’m sure @Tribansman will be cursing me when they are on top of Yadd Moss at 3am, it is blowing a hoolie and tipping down, and they have a puncture. The consolation will be that I Ming, will be out there somewhere as well, in the Merciless weather.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m sure @Tribansman will be cursing me when they are on top of Yadd Moss at 3am, it is blowing a hoolie and tipping down, and they have a puncture.


I may well be, but hopefully that will all be forgotten at the finish when I'm supping a beer having limped in with minutes to spare, exhausted but ecstatic!

On my last long audax (1200km), I finished with 10 mins to spare, having spent too long over a pizza when I got complacent about how much time I had in hand. Will have to sort the amount of time I spend faffing at controls and also be better at setting my alarm so I don't wake up having had two or three hours more than planned!

Really looking forward to this, now need to put a rough training schedule together. Confident that I've got an ok endurance base, just need to factor in some long, overnight rides and back to back 200 mile days


----------



## Goldenretriever (30 Jul 2022)

It's nearly here, just want to wish good luck to all of you who are riding. I'm volunteering, Sunday and Monday at Boston and then down to Great Easton for the next four days. I may be rather tired at the end of the week, but probably not as satisfied as the people who ride and finish. Hopefully be able to put some faces to names somehow.


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jul 2022)

Best of luck to all riders. I am running Registration on the Saturday (preceded by many hours registration bag stuffing for the team Thu pm and all Friday) at Debden/Loughton. Know your rider number please  and thoroughly read the FAQs on https://londonedinburghlondon.com/faq before arriving.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Best of luck to all riders. I am running Registration on the Saturday (preceded by many hours registration bag stuffing for the team Thu pm and all Friday) at Debden/Loughton. Know your rider number please  and thoroughly read the FAQs on https://londonedinburghlondon.com/faq before arriving.



I'm at Debden too. Friday to Sunday. Organising the car parking, whilst my partner is heading up the refreshments and food.. See you then.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jul 2022)

See you next Sat. Nice easy four hour leg loosener today. All bike fettlings done a week ago are good and bike ready for its long awaited adventure.


----------



## Alien8 (31 Jul 2022)

Any riders want to reveal their number/start-time?

I'm AN23 starting at the back (14:45).

This time around, here's hoping there'll be some food left at the early controls!


----------



## spark303 (31 Jul 2022)

I’m AC3 with a 12.15 start…


----------



## Brandane (1 Aug 2022)

Good luck to all the brave souls taking part in this. I doff my cap to each and every one of you.
Having just completed 205 miles over 3 days, in ideal weather, with proper meals and 3 nights spent resting in proper beds for as long as I wanted - I really can't begin to appreciate the commitment and courage needed to complete LEL.. Mind blowing, actually. 
Might pop down to one of the controls for a nosey at some point if I get the chance. Possibly Moffat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2022)

I’m AE34 with 12:45pm start on Sunday. I’ve signed up for the real time tracking, so all you insomniacs awake at 3am will be able to see if I really am riding at that time and where I am.

All my prep is now complete , with a lovely easy ride this evening finishing a little before sunset. Now chilling for a couple of days before five days of adventure commence.

I go into radio silence during these events, no commentary or communication till after. No looking at screens for five days, it’ll be great.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2022)

Right.. heading over to Debden to volunteer for the weekend.

Very best of luck and God speed to all the riders.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Aug 2022)

Registration done. Good to catch with a few long dustance cycling buddies. Different start times and may or may not overlap during event.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2022)

Alien8 said:


> I'm AN23 starting at the back (14:45).



He was as good as his word. The last rider to leave

View: https://twitter.com/PHCorkill/status/1556281313526796290?s=20&t=IKg2S6FeHQmJWpYYpxdikw


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/DazzaWhittle/status/1556680392949858304?t=7R-gnHs2Liw69G6YYuzl_w&s=19


----------



## Brandane (8 Aug 2022)

I took a trip to Moffat today, in the car with bike in the back. I was there before the control officially opened, and the first 4 or 5 were already through and well on their way to Edinburgh.
I took the bike for a ride southbound to do some LEL spotting but I was too early for the bulk of riders. I saw maybe 20 of them heading north.
Did my own LEL (Lockerbie Ecclefechan Lockerbie ) before returning to Moffat. Was passed by a few riders on my way north, one of whom declined my offer of recently purchased Tesco (Lockerbie branch) cookies .
Amazing to see these guys (and one girl who I think was a participant; either that or a LEJOG'er as she was quite heavily laden - superb effort if she had got that far into LEL in that time, carrying 2 panniers). 
Unfortunately have to work the rest of the week or I could have timed things better and seen more. Well done everybody; completely different league to my pathetic efforts!


----------



## Ian H (8 Aug 2022)

I shall be heading over to the finish tomorrow to either help or hinder.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2022)

Who's that handsome, helpful, traffic cone moving LEL volunteer with the thumbs up? Oh, must be me. 👍
The finish in Loughton in Essex is looking for more helpers. Give the organisation a shout. 

View: https://twitter.com/OlafStorbeck/status/1556382190098939906?t=iy3f6BYdisoS4pISqcXOrg&s=19


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

So Mathew Page who set off on Sunday morning at 5am, finish early this morning at 00.11am. 1500kms in 67 hours. Incredible.


----------



## Nebulous (10 Aug 2022)

I'm beginning to get the message that LEL may not be for me. Fell off and broke my ribs in 2017. This year my training has been messy for a variety of reasons, including Covid in February. Did a 300 two weeks ago, which went better than I expected and gave me some hope. 

Anyway started on Sunday, it was going reasonably well, and I don't know what happened, but I was found unconscious at the side of the road before the first control. Memory is very patchy, as it often is with a head injury. I remember an altercation with a driver - swearing at me going up a hill and I remember stopping in a farm entrance, taking off my helmet and sunglasses. I've a vague idea the unconsciousness and the driver are linked, but its very possible that they weren't. I'll probably never know. Then I remember snippets of conversation with the ambulance crew. I was still unconscious when the police and ambulance got there and spent hours on a spinal board. 

Spent the night in Addenbrooks hospital. Catscan, lots of tests, no skull fracture, no major internal bleed, discharged and told not to drive or cycle for two weeks. Care was exceptionally good, despite all the pressures they are under. Back at Debden campsite now. 

So didn't even make the first control this time......


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

Nebulous said:


> I'm beginning to get the message that LEL may not be for me. Fell off and broke my ribs in 2017. This year my training has been messy for a variety of reasons, including Covid in February. Did a 300 two weeks ago, which went better than I expected and gave me some hope.
> 
> Anyway started on Sunday, it was going reasonably well, and I don't know what happened, but I was found unconscious at the side of the road before the first control. Memory is very patchy, as it often is with a head injury. I remember an altercation with a driver - swearing at me going up a hill and I remember stopping in a farm entrance, taking off my helmet and sunglasses. I've a vague idea the unconsciousness and the driver are linked, but its very possible that they weren't. I'll probably never know. Then I remember snippets of conversation with the ambulance crew. I was still unconscious when the police and ambulance got there and spent hours on a spinal board.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this. Heal well and quick chap.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

Here's another little story for you.
Rider Rimas Griganas, a friend of many from this forum. Rocked up to Debden on Saturday to help out and take in some of the atmosphere.
He registered there and then to ride the next day. 
Knowing Rimas, that's no surprise. Bleedin' loony.

I'm back at the Debden control on Thursday when many of the riders are expected back.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

Check out the stamp for Barnard Castle


----------



## T4tomo (10 Aug 2022)

Same event, Contrasting styles!









I love the coordinated kit, right down to cycling cap & long mudflaps, proper audax. He also has a bike v similar to my Holdsworth.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Here's another little story for you.
> Rider Rimas Griganas, a friend of many from this forum. Rocked up to Debden on Saturday to help out and take in some of the atmosphere.
> He registered there and then to ride the next day.
> Knowing Rimas, that's no surprise. Bleedin' loony.
> ...


Yep. Danial brought him to me on Saturday morning and said "Sort this out, Rimas will be T51, there won't be anything and he needs a drop bag for Brampton." I made up his brevet from a blank, miraculously found the discarded T51 wristband, gave him a DNS frame plate, green B drop bag and the bits and pieces (lanyard, brevet pouch, ear plugs, shoe covers, zip ties) and used a blank disclaimer form. No merch! Rimas went off to get organised ready for his 1030 start on Sunday. Impressive (am I right he is AC Hackney?).
He left Brampton (943km) heading south well after sunrise this (Wednesday) morning after ~70 hours riding (and sleeping).


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/orangtank/status/1557245370857672705?s=20&t=EXl1HBEt-Bxpn1296B1d4A


----------



## Ian H (10 Aug 2022)

Four back so far


----------



## Ian H (10 Aug 2022)

There seem to be quite a few packing.


----------



## Ian H (10 Aug 2022)

Nine finished now. Only 1000+ to go.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> There seem to be quite a few packing.



I can only imagine the heat must be awful for them


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (10 Aug 2022)

It was 34C in Cambridgeshire by midday!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2022)

LucretiaMyReflection said:


> It was 34C in Cambridgeshire by midday!



And is looking the same in London tomorrow and Friday. A tough old last leg for the riders.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2022)

Back in Laughton greeting some of the extraordinary.

Including @Ming the Merciless who arrived back this morning looking and sounding rather chipper. Chapeau dear sir.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2022)

Nebulous said:


> Anyway started on Sunday, it was going reasonably well, and I don't know what happened, but I was found unconscious at the side of the road before the first control.



Were you wearing a light blue and dark blue top?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2022)

The heat did me, suffering heat stress, not recovering after rest, food and drink; I abandoned after giving it 4 hours to be ready to go back out in the heat. I didn’t want to turn it into more serious heat fatigue or stroke up some hill between controls in Yorkshire.

I opted to ride back to start on southbound route, control by control, making a final dash at 3am from St Ives to finish via Great Easton control once volunteers updated me on the heatwave forecast.

Sunning simultaneous moonrise and sunset last night. I knew I could not capture it in any camera , thus just enjoyed the moment and light and scene laid out before me.

A photo take by a volunteer at Louth (think it was there) showing the salt stains on my top. I had a later shave and washed my top at Boston control, whilst waiting yesterday afternoon‘s heat out before an evening dash for St Ives control.


----------



## Nebulous (11 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Were you wearing a light blue and dark blue top?



Yes I was, an Ythan top. I was in your start group. Did you see anything?

Edit to say: I don't have any memory of what happened, but the police said a member of the public called it in. It might well have been another cyclist. I'm very grateful, whoever it was.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2022)

Nebulous said:


> Yes I was, an Ythan top. I was in your start group. Did you see anything?
> 
> Edit to say: I don't have any memory of what happened, but the police said a member of the public called it in. It might well have been another cyclist. I'm very grateful, whoever it was.....



Unfortunately (or fortunately) I did not see it happen. I’d stopped just before Fowlmere to get another litre of water, and stopped to chat with photographer (whom I know) after Barrington Hill, thus was a number of minutes behind the start group. I passed just as the ambulance then police arrived. I believe they closed the road to riders behind me. I just glanced left and saw you laying in road as paramedic knelt down next to you, and police were getting out their car.

I did not note any sign of a vehicle and did wonder if you’d overlapped wheels with another rider. But seemed odd that if you did, they hadn’t stayed with you. But you were indeed laying pretty much at the top of the hill, which ties in with your altercation with a car driver.

if you had a real time tracker you may be able to find out who was riding near you at time, and maybe make contact through Danial to see if there are any witnesses either directly or near the time. Someone may have GoPro footage of the incident?

Hope you make a full and reasonably quick recovery.


----------



## Nebulous (11 Aug 2022)

Thanks Ming I appreciate it. I don't think I was near anyone else. I was riding very close to a Japanese rider, but he stopped to fill his water from a bottle someone had left on a chair for us. There was a bit of headwind and the group had strung out. 

I remember a driver swearing at me from a car and me pedalling on, doing my best to ignore it. That could have been earlier though. 

So it was actually on the road, rather than at an opening / side road? I thought I might have been off the road. 

Police, ambulance and hospital were great. Police kept my bike and gear safe and I recovered them two days later. 

I hadn't paid for a tracker. My Garmin sent my wife an incident notification, so something happened.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2022)

Nebulous said:


> So it was actually on the road, rather than at an opening / side road? I thought I might have been off the road.



Yes, no junction involved. You were lying left side of road. Still entangled with bike, with bike facing forward from what I recall. I did a wide pass on opposite side of lane.

Edit - You should be able to pin point the location from your gps tracklog.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Aug 2022)

Just got home after finishing at 11.45 today. Left 11am on Sunday so well chuffed. Glorious but very tough ride, esp the sweltering climb over Chapel Fell and the wolds and moors on day 2.

Put in a 28hr 370 mile* last leg with hour long naps at Hessle and St Ives to finish in a decent time. Off to bed for a week!

*Edit: I'll never be a true audaxer, I just can't think in or use KMs


----------



## Tom... (12 Aug 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Just got home after finishing at 11.45 today. Left 11am on Sunday so well chuffed. Glorious but very tough ride, esp the sweltering climb over Chapel Fell and the wolds and moors on day 2.
> 
> Put in a 28hr 370 mile last leg with hour long naps at Hessle and St Ives to finish in a decent time. Off to bed for a week!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Just got home after finishing at 11.45 today. Left 11am on Sunday so well chuffed. Glorious but very tough ride, esp the sweltering climb over Chapel Fell and the wolds and moors on day 2.
> 
> Put in a 28hr 370 mile* last leg with hour long naps at Hessle and St Ives to finish in a decent time. Off to bed for a week!
> 
> *Edit: I'll never be a true audaxer, I just can't think in or use KMs



Well done. Chapeau.


----------



## robjh (12 Aug 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Just got home after finishing at 11.45 today. Left 11am on Sunday so well chuffed. Glorious but very tough ride, esp the sweltering climb over Chapel Fell and the wolds and moors on day 2.
> 
> Put in a 28hr 370 mile* last leg with hour long naps at Hessle and St Ives to finish in a decent time. Off to bed for a week!
> 
> *Edit: I'll never be a true audaxer, I just can't think in or use KMs


Judging by the time you got home, it is very likely that I waved you off from St Ives, as I was on gate duty today from 3am to 1.15 pm with only short meal breaks.

It got surprisingly cold standing around outside before sunrise, and if you left St Ives in the dark I may well have been dressed like this, using a spare blanket from the bedding area.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2022)

Volunteered at Brampton

https://flic.kr/s/aHBqjA2HZ8


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Check out the stamp for Barnard Castle
> View attachment 656580



Barnard Castle stamp was a classic 😄

I designed the Brampton stamps


----------



## Alien8 (13 Aug 2022)

Got back at about 20:30 with two-and-a-half hours to spare.

With the amount of climbing, plus the heat during the day, that was really tough.

Never again ... but that's what I said in 2017.

Anyway, audax number four ticked-off.

@ianrauk - thanks for the send-off at the start.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2022)

Alien8 said:


> View attachment 657085
> 
> 
> Got back at about 20:30 with two-and-a-half hours to spare.
> ...



Well done. Conditions were brutal out there.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (13 Aug 2022)

Really enjoyed being a volunteer for a couple of days at the start. I've done plenty of big outdoor events, walks, swims and this year Ride100 but this was my first time "helping". I will happily put my name forward next time as I got a real buzz from being a (tiny) part of this.

A bonus was meeting lots of enthusiasts and Tim, Ian and a smiling friendly chap who likes to be known for never showing mercy! I can report he doesn't look so menacing in his recumbent.

I hadn't planned it in advance, but on my way to a Scottish holiday on Wednesday morning I woke up in the Travel Lodge in Carlisle and realised I was only 5 miles off the course. The look of surprise on about a dozen riders faces at 8am as they crossed the bridge over the River Esk in Longton, to be greeted by shouts of "Loughton this way..." Priceless.


----------



## robjh (13 Aug 2022)

Nebulous said:


> I'm beginning to get the message that LEL may not be for me. Fell off and broke my ribs in 2017. This year my training has been messy for a variety of reasons, including Covid in February. Did a 300 two weeks ago, which went better than I expected and gave me some hope.
> 
> Anyway started on Sunday, it was going reasonably well, and I don't know what happened, but I was found unconscious at the side of the road before the first control. Memory is very patchy, as it often is with a head injury. I remember an altercation with a driver - swearing at me going up a hill and I remember stopping in a farm entrance, taking off my helmet and sunglasses. I've a vague idea the unconsciousness and the driver are linked, but its very possible that they weren't. I'll probably never know. Then I remember snippets of conversation with the ambulance crew. I was still unconscious when the police and ambulance got there and spent hours on a spinal board.
> 
> ...



Glad you're OK. News filtered into St Ives on Sunday first of a rider lying by the road, then with police there and then taken away by ambulance, although the location was a bit hazy.
Thank heavens for our NHS.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2022)

That was fun. Because I wasn't expecting to be working I responded to @redfalo's call for volunteers - something to do rather than bumming around at home. In fact I got a job in June, so it turned into a good break from sitting behind a desk at home for 9 hours a day.

I was up at St Ives on Saturday for some of the setup (and the pub visit) and then spent Sunday as the first face of the St Ives control until the flood dried up to a tiny trickle. Mostly fun and games and very patient drivers (more than expected given a netball tournament at the school!) but there was a rather impatient supporters' car whose driver got sworn at and stood in front of as I let the riders through rather than accede to their self-importance. Oh, and Roger the Moneyman who wanted to stop and prove who he was rather than just following my signal and going straight through to the carpark to keep the roundabout clear for cyclists.

On Monday I rode down from St Ives along the home route to Chigwell, which was my base for the second part of the week. My longest ride since about 2019, and only about my fifth ride over 5k this year. I was pleased to arrive!

Then on Tuesday I helped Tim and the team set up the finish control and go shopping, and from Wednesday until yesterday around 7pm (except overnight) I was part of the control team. Mostly on computer duty but also occasionally stamping cards and presenting medals. I'm very proud that we managed to give everyone who wanted to the chance to photograph their stamped card before it got squirreled away to be checked - @Alien8 standards seemed to have slipped after I left, unless you've posted the wrong pic. So most people who rode will have had the misfortune to have met me a couple of times. 

I was also some of the fingers behind the St Ives and Finish twitter accounts for a while.

Despite the dire predictions of the first couple of days, the estimated dropout rate was lower than last time - I reckon that most people who made it back to England made it all the way to Debden. The first two days were hard enough that people who were not going to finish dropped out quite early.

Despite the occasional complaints about the route through the North York Moors almost everyone who arrived was absolutely buzzing, or emotional for all the right reasons. Several people asked whether they could go out and do it all again. The overwhelming feedback at the control desk was positive - about the route, the support, the controls, the volunteers, the food (mostly at least...) - everything. Since people who are happy don't tend to give feedback I'd encourage the happy people to let the organisers know they were happy!


----------



## Nebulous (13 Aug 2022)

robjh said:


> Glad you're OK. News filtered into St Ives on Sunday first of a rider lying by the road, then with police there and then taken away by ambulance, although the location was a bit hazy.
> Thank heavens for our NHS.



Thanks - I'm feeling very grateful it wasn't worse. I have spent almost all my career working in care services, and am aware of the potential for life-changing injuries. It was just at the outskirts of Cambourne, on a road/lane called Broadway but the circumstances are unclear. I stopped in an opening, to dry my glasses and have a drink and thought whatever happened had happened there, but it appears I was a bit further along the road. 

From police phonecalls to my wife it appears I was unconscious for a while and I may have been at the roadside for some time, so a lot of later riders would have seen it. I remember seeing something similar on PBP, with someone on a spinal board unconscious, and it had a big impact on me, so it must have been upsetting for some later riders....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2022)

Chap sur le velo said:


> A bonus was meeting lots of enthusiasts and Tim, Ian and a smiling friendly chap who likes to be known for never showing mercy! I can report he doesn't look so menacing in his recumbent.



Ssssh, I’ve got a rep to maintain; you can’t go round saying laidback, smiling and friendly


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2022)

I’m stamping cards at a control on a 120 and 200 audax next weekend. I might ride up to control venue tomorrow to say hello. A morning ride before it gets hot 🥵 again.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2022)

A nice video from the amazing Matt Page. The first finisher, about his ride.


View: https://youtu.be/1p3FZSKcyq4


----------



## Jameshow (14 Aug 2022)

Great video! 

Amazing ride!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2022)

"_Great video!_" 

*YES!*

"_Amazing ride!_"

*YES!*

"_So, do you fancy having a go next time?_"

*HELL, NO! *


----------



## Jameshow (15 Aug 2022)

Just done 400k and that was enough!! 

I don't think I'd cope without much sleep!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Just done 400k and that was enough!!
> 
> I don't think I'd cope without much sleep!!



That is a big problem. I have fallen asleep upon the bike a couple of times on very long rides at night. It's just one of those things you have to work on.

As I volunteered most of the week at Debden I should have a guaranteed place for 2025. So plenty of time to work on it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2022)

Went out for a ride yesterday afternoon as I may as well embrace this heat. Looks like I’m fully recovered.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> A nice video from the amazing Matt Page. The first finisher, about his ride.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/1p3FZSKcyq4




What’s quite funny is that after I’d abandoned due to heat stress, had an overnight sleep, and was returning south… If you’d looked on the live tracker you’d have seen I was ahead of Matt. At Caistor I diverted down the hill to the chippy, just as Matt was passing. Matt strikes me as someone who wouldn’t divert to a chippy on LEL.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Went out for a ride yesterday afternoon as I may as well embrace this heat. Looks like I’m fully recovered.
> 
> View attachment 657430



I did 40 miles with a mate yesterday morning, I was absolutely cooked when I got home and a similar shade of pink. I didn't feel fully back to normal until late pm / early evening, I think it was the humidity. 

lets home for some rain this week to clear the air.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Went out for a ride yesterday afternoon as I may as well embrace this heat. Looks like I’m fully recovered.
> 
> View attachment 657430


 
Saturday and Sunday 0600 start, home by 10.00 for me.
🤔 Are you normally that pink .


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2022)

It is an amazing achievement by all of the riders. I was following the progress of @Littgull's son Matthew, who completed the event on Friday.

I could never see myself doing something like this, especially because of sleep deprivation, but it does make me think again of trying something I thought of year's ago - seeing how far I could ride from sunrise to sunset on Midsummer's Day. I wouldn't do it in the kind of very hot conditions that the LEL riders had to endure this year, and I doubt that I could get close in 1 day to what they averaged every day!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Saturday and Sunday 0600 start, home by 10.00 for me.
> 🤔 Are you normally that pink .



I have good blood flow to my fair skin, and it likes to go there when cycling uphill in 32/33C temps…


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I did 40 miles with a mate yesterday morning, I was absolutely cooked when I got home and a similar shade of pink. I didn't feel fully back to normal until late pm / early evening, I think it was the humidity.
> 
> lets home for some rain this week to clear the air.



Yeah I’m planning to go ride in the rain tomorrow. My kind of weather !


----------



## matticus (15 Aug 2022)

Nebulous said:


> Thanks - I'm feeling very grateful it wasn't worse. I have spent almost all my career working in care services, and *am aware of the potential for life-changing injuries*. It was just at the outskirts of Cambourne, on a road/lane called Broadway but the circumstances are unclear. I stopped in an opening, to dry my glasses and have a drink and thought whatever happened had happened there, but it appears I was a bit further along the road.
> 
> From police phonecalls to my wife it appears I was unconscious for a while and I may have been at the roadside for some time, so a lot of later riders would have seen it. I remember seeing something similar on PBP, with someone on a spinal board unconscious, and it had a big impact on me, so it must have been upsetting for some later riders....


Has this thread covered the non-UK rider hit by a truck on the same morning? Chinese Whispers at my control said he looked the wrong way and just sailed straight out onto a fast A-road  Possibly an air-ambulance job?

p.s. glad you're still with us @Nebulous !


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Has this thread covered the non-UK rider hit by a truck on the same morning? Chinese Whispers at my control said he looked the wrong way and just sailed straight out onto a fast A-road  Possibly an air-ambulance job?
> 
> p.s. glad you're still with us @Nebulous !



Another accident happened at Debden on the Saturday afternoon.
Oldish, no, elderly entrant from Canada went out for a practice spin. Turned into a road on the wrong side and a van wiped him out. He was bought back by a member of the public who saw what happened. Other members of the public, 2 lovely ladies bought his bike back too.

He didn't manage to start.

I lost count as to how many riders I had to shout at, Keep To The Left.


----------



## matticus (15 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Another accident happened at Debden on the Saturday afternoon.
> Oldish, no, elderly entrant from Canada went out for a practice spin. Turned into a road on the wrong side and a van wiped him out. He was bought back by a member of the public who saw what happened. Onother members of the public, 2 lovely ladies bought his bike back too.
> 
> He didn't manage to start.
> ...


Cripes! 

(I don't recall this at PBP, despite all the Brits (+Aussies) there - maybe 'cos lots of Brits holiday in France already, often á velo?


----------



## adamski (18 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> That is a big problem. I have fallen asleep upon the bike a couple of times on very long rides at night. It's just one of those things you have to work on.



Night rides are different because you have probably been awake all day. This year I did two overnight 300s and had to have a power nap on both rides.

LEL offers you different approaches because it can be broken into long days. For me:

Day 1 started at 11:45am and I was at a Hessle Premier Inn before 1am

Day 2 I got up at 6:30am and got to Moffat control at 1:30am. I did have a 20 minute power nap around midday as I was very sleepy.

Day 3 wake up was 6:45am and I got to Barnard Castle at 2:20am. This was my latest finish.

Day 4 I was up around 7:15am and rode until 1am. I had a 1 hour siesta but that was too avoid riding in the heat rather than because I needed the sleep.

Day 5 I was up at 6am and finished LEL at 6:15pm

So yes some long days but done as individual rides with sleep in-between. I followed a similar approach on LEL 2013, PBP 2015, LEL 2017 and ALPI 2018. The Dutch Lowlands 1200 started at 8pm so I had to ride straight through the first night on that event. (Let's not mention PBP 2019 on which I bailed after 220 km....!)


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2022)

adamski said:


> Night rides are different because you have probably been awake all day. This year I did two overnight 300s and had to have a power nap on both rides.
> 
> LEL offers you different approaches because it can be broken into long days. For me:
> 
> ...



Thanks Adam. Very interesting. I like your use of the Premier Inn. All this sleep you had explains why looked fresh as a daisy at the finish


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> That is a big problem. I have fallen asleep upon the bike a couple of times on very long rides at night. It's just one of those things you have to work on.



If you find that is happening you just have to pull over and grab a 15-20 mins cat nap. I saw a rider at PBP 2015 fall asleep riding and they veered left across road and down into a thankfully soft ditch not filled with water. I stopped and climbed down to get him back out with assistance of others. The cat nap won’t remove the need to sleep, but it’s usually enough to restore alertness to reach the next control and get a proper lie down.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Cripes!
> 
> (I don't recall this at PBP, despite all the Brits (+Aussies) there - maybe 'cos lots of Brits holiday in France already, often á velo?



I was riding with a USAnian on the leg to Boston that includes that A17 crossing. I think he was quite glad I was there, as he was looking the wrong way, and by the A17 I’d opted to go slightly ahead every junction and check for both of us.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Aug 2022)

adamski said:


> For me: Day 1 started at 11:45am and I was at a Hessle Premier Inn before 1am
> Day 2 I got up at 6:30am and got to Moffat control at 1:30am. I did have a 20 minute power nap around midday as I was very sleepy.
> Day 3 wake up was 6:45am and I got to Barnard Castle at 2:20am. This was my latest finish.
> Day 4 I was up around 7:15am and rode until 1am. I had a 1 hour siesta but that was too avoid riding in the heat rather than because I needed the sleep.
> ...


Very interesting and matched my LEL 2017 plan.
1. 1145 start and South Cave Travelodge @ 0110 (after nightmare tales of Pocklington in 2013) (shower and 4 hours kip in bed)
2. 0630 start and Moffat by 2345 (no napping), (5 hours kip)
3. 0600 Moffat start and up to Edinburgh (you had an extra 100km ish) and back south: plan was Barney but stopped short at Alston (YH) at 2100. Six hours kip in bunk bed (shower room next door, and sockets for full recharge)
4. 0415 Alston start and to Louth by 2030 and stopped, though plan was Spalding (7 hours kip at Louth)
5. 0530 Louth start and (NB serious headwinds) into Debden at 2230.
In between hard work at the finish last week, I considered (and discussed) how I would've amended my plan to minimise riding in the heat of 1000-1700 on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. I guess I'd have pressed on in the coolness of night on D3, past Alston and even to Malton, 3 hours there till dawn twilight and ride to Louth (noon say) chill there till 1700 and ride through the night: 280km getting to Debden before it turned hot on Friday. Woulda/coulda.


----------



## adamski (18 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks Adam. Very interesting. I like your use of the Premier Inn. All this sleep you had explains why looked fresh as a daisy at the finish



Yeah, the cheap hotel for the first night or two is a great way to avoid overcrowded controls. I would have also booked something near Moffat (there's some Days Inn between Brampton and Moffat) but my dad was helping there and had pitched a tent in which I slept.

@Ajax Bay Your 2017 ride was the same as what my dad and I did for that addition, only we used the Hessel premium Inn and Johnstonebridge Days Inn 👍


----------



## Nebulous (18 Aug 2022)

matticus said:


> Has this thread covered the non-UK rider hit by a truck on the same morning? Chinese Whispers at my control said he looked the wrong way and just sailed straight out onto a fast A-road  Possibly an air-ambulance job?
> 
> p.s. glad you're still with us @Nebulous !



Thank you. I broke my ribs on LEL 2017 after halfway and was devastated. This time I'm much more relaxed about the ride and just happy to be alive. Recovering well - sore ribs - but my head is surprisingly good, despite being unconscious for a period of time. I'm still on holiday, which has helped. 

I heard someone got hit by a truck at a junction.


----------



## Nebulous (18 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Another accident happened at Debden on the Saturday afternoon.
> Oldish, no, elderly entrant from Canada went out for a practice spin. Turned into a road on the wrong side and a van wiped him out. He was bought back by a member of the public who saw what happened. Other members of the public, 2 lovely ladies bought his bike back too.
> 
> He didn't manage to start.
> ...



On PBP 2019 - I was impressed by some of the Japanese riders. They kept grinding on and on like a metronome. 

However, as they drive on the same side of the road as us, once they tired they would drift across the road. It was scary to watch, and I'm sure a couple of hours sleep would have helped.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Aug 2022)

adamski said:


> Night rides are different because you have probably been awake all day. This year I did two overnight 300s and had to have a power nap on both rides.
> 
> LEL offers you different approaches because it can be broken into long days. For me:
> 
> ...



What was your average speed if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## adamski (18 Aug 2022)

From what's on Strava 23.4 kph across the whole ride


----------



## Jameshow (18 Aug 2022)

14.6mph good average. 

That's not including sleeping I presume??


----------



## adamski (19 Aug 2022)

That's my average moving speed.

The whole ride took me 102½ hours, which works out at an overall average (with stops) of 15.0 kph.


----------



## Ian H (19 Aug 2022)

srw said:


> That was fun. Because I wasn't expecting to be working I responded to @redfalo's call for volunteers - something to do rather than bumming around at home. In fact I got a job in June, so it turned into a good break from sitting behind a desk at home for 9 hours a day.
> 
> I was up at St Ives on Saturday for some of the setup (and the pub visit) and then spent Sunday as the first face of the St Ives control until the flood dried up to a tiny trickle. Mostly fun and games and very patient drivers (more than expected given a netball tournament at the school!) but there was a rather impatient supporters' car whose driver got sworn at and stood in front of as I let the riders through rather than accede to their self-importance. Oh, and Roger the Moneyman who wanted to stop and prove who he was rather than just following my signal and going straight through to the carpark to keep the roundabout clear for cyclists.
> 
> ...



We must have said hello to each other at least.


----------



## Trickedem (21 Aug 2022)

Only just catching up on Social Media after a very busy 10 days running the start and finish. The volunteers were fantastic and we became a great team. Although there is room for improvement we did a good job and I have volunteered to be the controller again in 2025.
The rider who collided with a lorry had a bad arm injury as well as some other internal injuries. He is now out of hospital and will be returning home soon.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Aug 2022)

Trickedem said:


> a very busy 10 days running the start and finish


Was a pleasure to work with and for you. Magic, in fact, if I recall Thursday Chinese afters correctly. Hope the canes went to a good allotment! Typing this on an old laptop


----------



## Tribansman (23 Aug 2022)

Better late than never (meant to post this shortly after I finished) but I wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone on here who volunteered and gave up their time to make LEL possible and help people complete the ride.

It was incredible to see the unfailingly cheerful, supportive, helpful and committed band of volunteers at every control welcoming in tired riders, helping us get fed and hydrated and on our way again. The welcoming smile and applause in to controls as well as helping to fill water bottles, asking how I was and being genuinely interested massively helped with my spirits and motivation and was the same at every control. Along with the weather, this made it such a memorable experience.

And as for the effort that went into the planning and organisation, just amazing. 

So thanks to all volunteers and if I'm not riding again in 2025 will def be joining the team...


----------



## Ian H (23 Aug 2022)

Tribansman said:


> And as for the effort that went into the planning and organisation, just amazing.
> 
> So thanks to all volunteers and if I'm not riding again in 2025 will def be joining the team...


The effort is ongoing. Currently over a dozen people are sorting through the brevets prior to validation. It's several weeks' work.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Aug 2022)

And I've spoken to the bold person who (with Pete his sidekick) took the remaining 500+ drop bags (all paired up btw) from our team in the marquee. He has been posting them out in batches so expect will be with all (those who paid for posting) soon.
If people failed to either arrange for posting or collect their drop bags, yet still want them, the posting option is (I was told) still available on the LEL rider interface.
I was within 5 minutes of the remaining batches yesterday but couldn't smell a thing.


----------



## hondated (29 Aug 2022)

Thanks for posting Ian. Matt is unbelievable. Anyone who crosses that start line whether they finish or not as my upmost admiration.


----------

